# Food Safety News Sat 10/24/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 24, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 10/24/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Hundreds of IAFP posters detail the latest in food safety technology*
By News Desk on Oct 24, 2020 12:05 am This year’s IAFP 2020 event, “A Virtual Annual Meeting”, Oct. 26-28 will feature hundreds of poster presentations detailing current information on a variety of topics relating to food safety. The posters provide quantity and quality of information on the latest methods and technologies available. The posters are available for advanced viewing for registered attendees here. ... Continue Reading


*Salmonella dominates events involving INFOSAN*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 24, 2020 12:04 am Salmonella dominated hazards dealt with by a global food safety network in the third quarter of 2020. The International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) was involved in 37 events from July to September compared to 29 incidents in 2Q 2020. Ten of 18 biological hazard incidents involved Salmonella while the next highest was E. coli and... Continue Reading


*Domestic ETEC infections likely underestimated in U.S.*
By News Desk on Oct 24, 2020 12:03 am Enterotoxigenic E. coli (ETEC) is an underestimated source of domestically acquired illness in the United States, according to researchers. A study, published in the journal Epidemiology and Infection, looked at ETEC infections reported to the Minnesota Department of Health during 2016 and 2017. Although travel is a risk factor for ETEC infection, the study found domestically acquired... Continue Reading


*Nine dead in China from contaminated corn noodles*
By News Desk on Oct 24, 2020 12:02 am Nine people from the same family have died in China after consuming homemade corn noodles. The family had eaten a local dish known as suantangzi earlier this month in the northeastern Heilongjiang province. All nine people fell ill several hours after having the food which is made from fermented corn flour. Three younger members of... Continue Reading


----------

